# Bruce immortalized



## Flatlander (Sep 6, 2004)

> In Bosnia, where one man's hero is often another man's villain, some citizens have decided to honor a man that Serbs, Croats and Muslims can all look up to - kung fu great Bruce Lee.


http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/movies/apmovies_story.asp?category=1402&slug=Bosnia%20Bruce%20Lee%20Monument

This is bizarre...

Thoughts?


----------



## bignick (Sep 6, 2004)

well...what can you say

it's bruce


----------



## Gary Crawford (Sep 6, 2004)

WOW!!! That's just too cool!!!


----------



## Bammx2 (Sep 8, 2004)

most cool:asian:


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Sep 8, 2004)

Mmmm either it will cure the problem...
Or it will give the impression to both sides that they should take up Martial Arts, all inspire to be like Bruce Lee then kick the crap out of each other using different Martial Art styles.
Camera's at the ready..........


----------

